# Favourite Middle-Earth writings



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

*Favourite books*

Which of these books, dealing with Middle Earth, is your favourite, for giving you the most insight into Tolkien's world, and providing a pleasant read on top of that?

My choices are (at the moment at least):

The Letters - all those letters having to do with Middle Earth, explaining the motives and concepts of the published works.

Unfinished Tales - Especially 'The History of Galadriel and Celeborn' and 'The Istari'

HoME X: Morgoth's Ring - Athrabeth Finrod ah Andreth, Myths Transformed (Melkor Morgoth)

HoME XII: The Peoples of Middle Earth - Last Writings, Of Lembas

Each of these contains fascinating info and offers us a glimpse into J.R.R.T's train of thought.

What are your favourites, and what parts of a particular book did you enjoy the most?


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 11, 2003)

I've only read half of Lays of Beleriand but it really interests me, and thus I keep reading. But what's surprising it that I like Chris Tolkien's commentary at the end of each segment more than the segment itself!

Well...sometimes anyways.


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

For M-E stories, Bolt2 and UT; but the best read is the Letters. Tolkien is a fascinating man...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I've only read half of Lays of Beleriand but it really interests me, and thus I keep reading. But what's surprising it that I like Chris Tolkien's commentary at the end of each segment more than the segment itself!
> *



To tell you the truth, I'm not really looking forward to reading The Lays of Beleriand since I'm not too keen on epic blank verse... But I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Lantarion (May 11, 2003)

Of those choises I've only read UT, and I've almost finished HoME 1 that I got as a birthday gift.. But they're both absolutely fantabulous.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 11, 2003)

I've got to go with the Letters, they give us so much insight into Tolkien himself, as well as into Middle-earth. UT is a close second, though. Hard question, really.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 11, 2003)

BoLT 1-Cottage of the Last Play

BoLT 2-Fall of Gondolin

HoME 3-Haven't read much but I like the poem form of the Narn.

HoME 4-First 'Silmarillion'

HoME 5-The Lost Road Henedil and Elendil--->Alboin etc, Also linkage of other legends.

HoME 6-Shows us how LoTR had developed which I find interesting.

HoME 7-'Lothlorien' shows evolution of Galadriel etc

HoME 10-Athrabeth, M.T, Annals of Aman

HoME 11-Quendi and Eldar, Wanderings of Hurin

HoME 12-Parts on the S.A, Tal-Elmar, The new Shadow, Of Dwarves and Men and the greatest essay ever-THE SHIBBOLETH OF FEANOR....


----------



## YayGollum (May 11, 2003)

Well, I've only read that War Of The Ring one and the bits about Gollum and Mim in the Unfinished Tales thing. Looks like Unfinished Tales is more useful, though.


----------



## Beleg (May 12, 2003)

Unfinished Tales: For me this is the best Tolkien source present. Stories like Aldarion and Erendis are wonderful.

The Shaping of Middle Earth: A very nice volume. No#3 On my List.


Vol#10,11,12: All these volumes are No#2 on my list.

Then comes Letters.

I was tremedously bored by reading the Lays of Beleriand.


----------



## Niniel (May 12, 2003)

I haven't read all of the HOME yet (only BOLT 1 and 2, and Shaping of ME), and the UT and the Letters. But out of these I would say the Letters and BOLT 1.


----------

